# So...what if 12/21/12 is Doomsday?



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am a natural born skeptic, so I should preface my remarks with that. But lately I have been thinking about the what ifs of the speculation that 12/21/12 could be the beginning of the end from a Doomsday perspective. 

What got my attention was monitoring the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's web site and the "space weather.com" web site. Originally, NOAA scientists were poo-pooing the notion that the planetary alignments will cause any adverse effects on Earth. They were outright dismissive on the idea. Then, slowly, the tone changed from "not gonna happen" to "well, it is always a good idea to be prepared just in case."

So...that made me a little more pensive on the subject. Wonder if they are seeing things differently for a particular scientific reason, as opposed to a bureaucratic CYA move in case all hell breaks loose.

The possibility of solar flaring leading to a geomagnetic storm seems to be fully anticipated at this point in time, so much so that they are suspending airplane travel over the poles during this projected event, reportedly.

Since the folks here are presumably preppers for a reason, it seems to me that perhaps a serious discussion should ensue about what to expect.

Me personally, I am using it as impetus to reorganize my bug out and bug in gear, to fill mags, to add to the food, water and batteries stash, and to make sure all my preps are current and ready (since they are never really complete if you're a real prepper, right?) in case the Mayans (and others, now even some scientists) are right that the planetary alignment could be a triggering event.

So...I am curious what others are thinking and doing. Are you increasing your prepping activities? Are you gearing up? Or do you think it is a bunch of hooey designed to make people buy things they don't really need so retailers can profit more from selling based on fear?

Please share your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

I also don't think anything will happen. But just in case, I'm going to have my bug out bag next to me and monitoring the news all night just to be safe


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

"No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come." (NIV, Mark 13:32-33)


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

12/21/2012 will be another ordinary day.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

I've heard that the Mayan calendar didn't account for our leap years, and that when they predicted, would of been like 9 or so months ago? But heck, who knows. I really wouldn't want anything bad to happen.. Especially since I am a beginner prepper! So I really don't have much saved/stored.. :/ Plus if it were going to be the end of the world, I think we would be a lot worse off right now. I don't think it will happen at once


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

In a way, I think the Mayans were right. But I dont think it will be the end of the world, but will , and is , the end of an era. The next era will be tough, to say the least. More frequent and more violent natural disasters. "Wars, and rumours of wars", economic calamity, and loss of liberty. Get ready for "all of the above".


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

jc-hunter said:


> In a way, I think the Mayans were right. But I dont think it will be the end of the world, but will , and is , the end of an era. The next era will be tough, to say the least. More frequent and more violent natural disasters. "Wars, and rumours of wars", economic calamity, and loss of liberty. Get ready for "all of the above".


*gulp*


----------



## cybercop106 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Vert*, On 12/22/2012, I'm sure we'll be saying "Stellen Sie sich das vor. Ich bin noch lebendig!"

BTW, Wo sind sie gekommen?

(Entschuldigen mir bitte. Mein Deutsch ist etwas rostig..................)


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

cybercop106 said:


> *Vert*, On 12/22/2012, I'm sure we'll be saying "Stellen Sie sich das vor. Ich bin noch lebendig!"
> 
> BTW, Wo sind sie gekommen?
> 
> (Entschuldigen mir bitte. Mein Deutsch ist etwas rostig..................)


Ok I took German but haven't had that class in 2 years lol I know most of the words! One sec, I'll figure it out..

My German is also a little rusty haha. Sind Sie Deutscher?


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

The truth behind the mayans calendar


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Ich spreche Deutsch, aber ich bin noch ein Anfänger

I'm in my third month of my beginner level German class


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

cybercop106 said:


> *Vert*, On 12/22/2012, I'm sure we'll be saying "Stellen Sie sich das vor. Ich bin noch lebendig!"
> 
> BTW, Wo sind sie gekommen?
> 
> (Entschuldigen mir bitte. Mein Deutsch ist etwas rostig..................)


"Imagine that. I'm still alive!" BTW, where did you? (Excuse me please. My German is a bit rusty

I never took German, but I love technology.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Not Crazy Yet said:


> Ich spreche Deutsch, aber ich bin noch ein Anfänger
> 
> I'm in my third month of my beginner level German class


Haha! Cool! I wish I was still taking it but my high school teacher sucked :/ lol she was SUPER annoying haha


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Actually, I am an American, but descended from German ancestors. I don't speak German fluently, but I took it in high school and college, because it was (a) really hard and I wanted the self-discipline and (b) I liked the different perspective it gives you. The Germans have a saying that "the borders of your world are the limits of your language" and that is true. It is similar to American English in many ways. What is cool is how it makes you see the world differently -- for instance, in America we say we go "into" a building -- implying we pass through a vertical surface - the doorway. In German, you say you entered onto the floor of the building - a horizontal surface, and one could say a grander entrance. I just like the way it makes my mind think differently. I can translate really well, but speaking takes practice and no one I know can speak beyond Kinderdeutsch -- children's German.

Anyway, saw a segment on the news tonight calling the 12/21 doomsday talk a hoax, so maybe it will be just another day - I remember the Y2K hysteria. Maybe it is the same thing. We'll see.

I am still using it to gear up again -- it helps me to have a deadline.

A little war trivia for you -- the Dornier company in WWII Germany built a Verteidiger interceptor as a secret weapon -- it was a flying disk that was part of their efforts to stop bombers. They also built a very advanced weapon that was designed to knock out the electronics on bombers -- one of the first attempts at an electromagnetic pulse weapon. All this came too late in the war and most of the plans and blueprints were destroyed -- google Verteidiger if you are curious.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah I think this is exactly like Y2K, a whole lot of fuss over nothing. And as far as German goes, I am also much better at translating than speaking.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's been a decent profit for books and movies, they missed out on y2k. 

As near as I can tell with a little research (not really that much), the Mayans merely stated this was the end of an age, the 4th race of man. I have found nowhere that they said it was the end of the world. The date 12/21/12 is actually the winter solstice. I read somewhere a while back that may of the worlds religions, other than Christianity and Judaism, have this date also as a major event. 

12/21 is a Friday, wouldn't that suck the world ends just before the weekend???

Personally I will be a little more on my toes but other than watching for wacko's looking to take advantage of this, there is not much else that can be done. If it happens, it happens. Fortunately for me, my wife will be home. She works 35 miles from here on the other side of a major downtown area at an elementary school. Her idea of survival is making it through the week.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

meh i bought into the y2k and was prepared as i could be for a 28yr old chick that had nothing. and i mean nothing, but i was ready to go should it be required of me.
there may be a coupla assclowns that make a mess here and there. il be spending the night in my friends house on the end of town ready full tank of gas, with all my stuff


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I will be a little more on my toes but other than watching for wacko's looking to take advantage of this


I wouldn't be surprised if Iran or North Korea for example attack Israel or South Korea on that date, because they have brainwashed their people on prophecies and occults and what not so they could use this as an opportunity to further prove to their populous how powerful and knowledgeable they are.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

If this is a serious discussion, let’s begin with the approximate facts. The Mayans didn’t actually predict anything. The calendar that all of this is based on is a representation of their tiered and multi-cyclic projection of time. The longest cycle presented by the calendar is presumed to end 12/21/2012. Any assumptions or theories as to what that implies are completely the product of modern imaginations and some marginally scientific or spiritual attempts to connect dots. 

The fact that the calendar represents cycles could easily imply that the cycles all go back to zero and the count simply starts over. On the other hand, it could mean that space aliens (who were actually Biblical nephilim ) knew the point in future time when the end times would begin their final countdown and gave the Mayans the method to calculate it; the result being the calendar we’re all familiar with…. Or not.

Either way, I’m keeping my BOB and my tin foil hat handy. :?


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

pakrat said:


> Either way, I'm keeping my BOB and my tin foil hat handy. :?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

jgriner said:


> The truth behind the mayans calendar
> 
> View attachment 761


Ha! That's great.

Seriously though, I'm more afraid of that godless tyrant than of any mayan prediction.


----------



## Rookie (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with you too,I dont think it be at once either, or atleast i hope not im new to prepping too...theres just way too much stuff going wrong not to prep anymore especialy after how we got hit here in jersey with sandy then a small snow storm after that.well good luck with your prepping.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

jgriner said:


> The truth behind the mayans calendar
> 
> View attachment 761


There is another version of this cartoon where the second guy says "I ran out of room on the stone".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only thing going to happen 12/21/12 is the sun will raise and set. If may snow here that would be a fair bet. The Mayan's just got to a point and said enough is enough someone else can carry this thing out a few more 1000's years.
Now the checks slowing down or the pay offs to some sectors not being what they expect that bothers me.
Now y2k was fun I ran the date up on my computer and the ones at work well ahead of time nothing happened. The civilian tech folks griped about it but that was not the first time we upset them.
I knew then it was nothing. Another tip off was the people we had around us that should have been real concerned were getting drunk . Did not appear to me they were resting up for a total mess the next morning.


----------



## Shainathan (Dec 1, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> 12/21/2012 will be another ordinary day.


I agree! End of Days Research: Research into "End of Days" (a.k.a. End of the Age)


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Ha! That's great.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm more afraid of that godless tyrant than of any mayan prediction.


you and me both. The only thing Obama knows is how to show weakness, this weakness emboldens our enemies. He is one giant power grab from starting a civil war, (for someone who loves saying, not red states, not blue states, but the united states... there has never been a more divisive president in our history.)


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

_"So...what if 12/21/12 is Doomsday?"

_Then I'll finally get to use my preps.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Mayan Calendar Hmmmm Well, I do think it will be the start of something, but not just because of the calendar. The planets will be perfectly aligned , and it is the first time in our life times this will happen. The magnetic pull stands to be something else and also, it is about the same time the solar flares will reach their so called peak . The solar flares, coupled with the planets all being aligned, could cause really bad things to happen to our weather systems as we know them. What if Calif became so covered in snow that they couldn't move about anymore ? What if Mexico became the only place to have dry land and sunshine ? What you may want to give a little thought to , is crops. They are already in really bad shape and the harvest was about zilch this year throughout our wheat belt area's. Includes corn and all that stuff. You know, the things we like to eat every day, and the cows do also. 

My friend in Okla , runs about 700 head of cattle and another couple of thousand acres of wheat, and alfalfa. This year, his crops were down, and he had very little to sell, instead having to keep his crops to feed his cattle over the long winter months. A friend of his in Kansas is in the same boat. Another friend down in Venezuela can't plant his normal acreage of corn, due to the abnormal amount of rain , resulting in his ground being to wet to pant. Corn won't grow well in flooded areas either. Only rice would do very good there. 

I think that this kind of weather will continue and may get much worse in the coming year , resulting in a lot of bad things when people cannot afford to feed their families. 
This is what I think is going to happen. Also, due to the large amount of solar flares, we could also see the grid fail all over the world. Now that would fulfill the mayan prophecy


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

punch said:


> "No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father. Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come." (NIV, Mark 13:32-33)


You beat me too it lmao


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> ..The solar flares, coupled with the planets all being aligned, could cause really bad things to happen to our weather systems as we know them..


And solar flares could blow out the power grid, car/motorcycle ignitions, TV's and radios etc.
That's why I've got this EMP-protected radio sitting on a cupboard shelf so I can unwrap it to monitor news broadcasts to find out what the hell's going on when it hits the fan.
Hey new preppers, EMP stands for Electromagnetic Pulse caused by a solar flare or nuke bomb, it shorts out electronics and makes them useless, so remove the batteries from a radio and wrap it in a plastic bag and kitchen foil to protect it against EMP. (the plastic bag is to stop the foil touching the radio)-










PS- For the record, here's a list of solar flares that have hit the earth, none have been mega-huge, yet-

_Sep 1859- Telegraph wires burst into flames, touching off fires .Telegraph machines scorched paper printouts, stunned operators with electric shocks, transmitted gibberish, and continued working for hours even after being unplugged from the batteries that powered them. The Earth itself was no longer "grounded"!

November 1882- another massive solar flare lit lamps, disrupted telegraph communications, and set off several fires on the Chicago telegraph switchboard, melting instruments.

November 1903- solar storm not only disrupted telegraphs and the transatlantic cable; it even shut down Swiss streetcars.

March 1940- severe solar storm burnt out fuses and damaged hundreds of miles of telegraph and telephone networks.

March 1989- a major solar flare shorted out Quebec's power grid. Circuits also overloaded in Great Britain, New York and Virginia. A critical transformer melted in New Jersey.

November 2003- an "X" solar flare, the strongest of solar storms, temporarily disabled many satellites, killed one satellite completely and and burned out an instrument on a Mars orbiter. The crew of the International Space Station took shelter, reporting elevated radiation readings and "shooting stars" in their own eyes.

September 2005- a string of "X" solar flares caused lesser disruptions to major power grids and knocked out the GPS system completely for ten minutes.

June 2011- a moderate solar flare caused minor satellite disruption, unusual amount of static on phone lines. _

EMP THREAD- http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/1385-dhs-admits-unprepared-emp-threat.html


----------



## swimfann21 (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont think anything is going to happened on december 21st and some people say that its the 22nd but whatever I think its just going to be another day. But even if something does happen you think that they are going to tell us - it will cause panic and chaos. 

Im new to prepping but even if I believe nothing is going to happen Im still going to have some supplies on the side so if something does happen ill be alittle prepared.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Well it just so happens that I will be trucking across the country heading to grandma's house in my 1970 VW Bus on 12/21/2012. If any of you are familiar with air-cooled Volkswagens and something does go down I and my family will truly be, "going to hell in a handbasket!" :wink:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

it wont be, but ima go to a end of world party any way.
heres what i know. bible says nobody will know the hour...

there have been 514 leap yrs since ceasar created it in 45bc.
with out the extra day every 4 yrs today would be july 28, 2013.
the mayan calendar doesnt account for leap yr. the world shoulda ended 7 months ago.

these are not my calculations... some scientist dood. im not a scientist. im a ******* in los angeles.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So if these mayan were so smart and knew it all how did they forget about a little thing like leap year. Kind of like leaving the .14159. out of PI throws things off a bit.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

As with all of the predictions before, ill just hold my breath and wait to see what happens. And as always, ill wake up after passing out and the world will still be here.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've heard the "leap year" thing before, but it seems pretty odd to me. Seems like that would be a necessary step in translating their dating system into ours, wouldn't it?


Any which way, I doubt that anything will happen. That said, I am making back up plans in case something does. I'm keeping my BOB in my Jeep on post, instead of at a buddy's house like I have been, and I'll hopefully be home on leave before the 21st is over anyway. Again, nothing will probably happen, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared, does it?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

It will probably be just another day. If you asked a Mayan, they would tell you the calendar ending does not mean the world is ending. It's just the end of a cycle.

Mayan calendar: U.S. insists world will not end this month - latimes.com

However, that being said, I am a prepper and aim to be ready for anything 365 days a year. December 21st will be no exception.


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't think the world is going to end on 21 Dec 2012, but it won't surprise me if some people get a little nutty around that time. I'm more concerned about some idiots going nuts and drinking, partying, and deciding to go on a looting spree than anything else! I intend to be prepared for that! Of course, I carry where ever it is legal to do so when I am out of the house, and either have a firearm on me or within arms reach at all times at home. I may just get the M4 Colt out of the safe and have it handy on the 21st. On second thought, the Remington 870 is better for rampaging hords of zombies up close. I think I'll just stay home that day anyway.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think Alpha-17 and preppermama have the right idea. I plan to be prepared that day. I am going back through and refreshing supplies, new batteries, clean and oil weapons, fresh food and water for the packs and bags.

And finishing upgrades on some guns.

I still think it was marketing fluff, like the Zombie craze, but I am using it as a milestone to gear up again, and improve my stuff.

A friendly reminder to stay ready, right?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

well if it does end let us hope Washington DC goes first, that way we have the satisfaction of outliving the snakes that live and "work" there.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh well. If it ends, that just means I miss another birthday by two days.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I feel like chiming in on this one. Ive done what homework I could on the subject of the Mayan calendar.

A few things of note. No they did not have a leap year but there solar year is 365.2 days long which accounts for the leap day. If the end day needed to be adjusted it would needed to have been done in our calendar system. They certainly did not have Wednesdays or Tuesdays.

There long calendar is called a Baktun (sp). This is the end of the third Baktun (I believe). The first Baktun man was made of mud but was not correct so was destroyed. In the second man was made of wood and was imperfect so was destroyed. In the third current Baktun man was made of corn and ....This age is coming to an end on Dec 21, 2012.

This coincides with an astronomy event of which the Mayans were notorious for being skilled at having foresight. That event is called the Galactic Equinox. The crossing of our solar system with the universal gravitational plane. This plane has something to do with the disc shape of the galaxy and is related to our central black hole. The crossing of this plane is not a momentary event. It is multiple year event with varying degrees of intensity with a very intense period as we cross "the line".

What I find interesting is that 3 Baktuns accounts for something near 69,000 years. Mankind has certainly been around this long and how much and for how long were they able to keep records of any accuracy. They certainly talk of previous "ages" of civilization.

Theory crafting suggests that traveling through this type equinox can cause random objects to travel through our area of space as they are effected by the same altered gravitational pull that we are experiencing. This is where the mysterious planet Nimbui or whatever its called perhaps came from (yeah thats a wild one) but what about a large rock or comet being pulled from its natural orbit. More possible.

In summary the end of the world on 12/21/12 prolly not. Continued funky weather and natural disasters for the years to come. Very likely.

PS: Mayans were smart methinks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The this weekend those that drink will use up some of the shine stored up. We will party with some of the stored food Need to rotate stock you know. The rest of us will be sober provide security and designated drivers.
Only 4 of something like 100 Mayan books made it so I am betting the last book said file under fiction. Monday we back at it getting ready for the real problem social hand outs running out of free stuff.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I think it will be another ordinary day, as ordinary as any given day can be, hopefully (lol). If the world were to end for whatever reason, I would be upset lol


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

The end of the world, no. However, I do think that it signals some bad things to come. Look at the same day from an astrominist's view. ALL the planets will be lined up and in direct alignment with the center of the Milky Way. The magnetic pull must be something else. The magnetic pull effects the tide in the oceans all the time. Imagine that if the pull is something like 10 times normal , what would happen to the tide's . A lot to think about the next 4 days.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh! I just remembered. Getting Carpal Tunnel procedure done on the 21st.
I predict mild pain for me on that day.


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

Nothing major will happen, but I've thought about taking Friday off anyway just in case there's more crazies than usual out roaming the streets.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Did the Mayans happen to mention what time zone the end of the world will occur? Just curious, cuz in some parts of the world it will already be the 21st when we're still on the 20th. So you guys may want to take Thursday off as well just to be sure.:grin:


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The world is supposed to end/change/whatever with the Winter Solstice, so about 1112 UTC, or for me, 0512, Central Standard time.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> The world is supposed to end/change/whatever with the Winter Solstice, so about 1112 UTC, or for me, 0512, Central Standard time.


Dang, that's early. Well, I did sleep through the Rapture last year so maybe I'll sleep through this as well.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> And solar flares could blow out the power grid, car/motorcycle ignitions, TV's and radios etc.
> That's why I've got this EMP-protected radio sitting on a cupboard shelf so I can unwrap it to monitor news broadcasts to find out what the hell's going on when it hits the fan.
> Hey new preppers, EMP stands for Electromagnetic Pulse caused by a solar flare or nuke bomb, it shorts out electronics and makes them useless, so remove the batteries from a radio and wrap it in a plastic bag and kitchen foil to protect it against EMP. (the plastic bag is to stop the foil touching the radio)-
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity. If that does happen,,,, What exactly do you think you will be listening to other than static? I mean if something happened with enough energy to disrupt a hand held radio then wouldn't it also knock out all the radio stations?


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

It's basically a mini faraday cage - which is a familiar prepper strategy. Many people will have devices stored in their cages. Many HAM radio operators will be on the airways. I am fairly certain that many of the military branches will have the ability to broadcast after an EMP as well.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah I know what a faraday cage is. And sure there may be ham operators on. Military? Yeah thats a possibility I hadn't thought of thanks.

Im not a RO never claim to be, so forgive my ignorance. Do ham operators have the ability to broadcast on the FM band?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> Did the Mayans happen to mention what time zone the end of the world will occur? Just curious, cuz in some parts of the world it will already be the 21st when we're still on the 20th. So you guys may want to take Thursday off as well just to be sure.


The winter solstice. The crossing of the sun with the constellation Capricorn. More of an event then a specific time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Yeah I know what a faraday cage is. And sure there may be ham operators on. Military? Yeah thats a possibility I hadn't thought of thanks.
> 
> Im not a RO never claim to be, so forgive my ignorance. Do ham operators have the ability to broadcast on the FM band?


yes. It's technically out of band range for normal use but when SHTF, all bets are off. Even the FCC states you can transmit out of band in an emergency.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I am pretty sure , that in the event of a major emp event, while all or most of all electronics would not be working, that the goobernut would have ways to transmit . Most of the goobernut stuff would still be able to send at least some news. Maybe not, but most likely. Ham's and cb's if protected should be able to still function, letting you get news of what was happening all over the place. I am not into ham radio, but do have a cb which most of my nearby friends also have. We already have a pre set channel so we can talk to each other right now and then if nec.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

inceptor said:


> yes. It's technically out of band range for normal use but when SHTF, all bets are off. Even the FCC states you can transmit out of band in an emergency.


Ok. I remember listening to the TV on the old PRC-119s when I was in, but wasn't sure if the radios that HAM operators got had the ability to go beyond a specific band.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Just out of curiosity. If that does happen,,,, What exactly do you think you will be listening to other than static? I mean if something happened with enough energy to disrupt a hand held radio then wouldn't it also knock out all the radio stations?


Yup, but I'm betting the government and military have got plenty of EMP-proofed radio stations and HQ's of their own on military frequencies to keep in touch with each other, AND on civilian frequencies to let people know what's going on.
For example after a pulse hits us I'll unwrap my proofed radio and hopefully pick up a broadcast saying- "Food convoys will be arriving in your city on Friday at Victoria Park, go along and get fed".
Or, after nuclear blasts have rubbled the city, we might hear a useful broadcast like "All surviving citizens make your way out to Somerby village where a tent city has been set up"









This dood has dun good, he's temporarily dug himself in with food, water and RADIO to pick up messages and plan his next move..









PS- these are my radios, just ordinary cheapish things, I've got two because having a backup for any item is always a good idea, the Sony is the one I proofed with foil in the earlier picture in this thread-


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, it is dawn on 12-21-12, and we had a power outage this morning from Winter Storm Draco (the dragon, really, how ironic) and it is cold. Power just came back on. Those Mayans have a funny sense of humor.

If you're in the Northeast, better get your firewood in the bin early. 

Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Woke up this morning, bundled up, walked outside, and lit up my cee-gar. Natta. Heck, I even gave the Mayans an extra ten minutes, and still no Zombies, Terminators, EMPs, or even an Alien Invasion. What a let down.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate to break the news folks but its raining here in Oregon. Likely Noah's flood is starting. Itll rain for the next 40 days and nights Im sure. :shock:


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> I hate to break the news folks but its raining here in Oregon. Likely Noah's flood is starting. Itll rain for the next 40 days and nights Im sure. :shock:


Isn't it always raining in Oregon and Washington?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It was an attempt at humor.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Just high winds here in West by god.....


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, pretty uneventful in AZ....but, maybe the Mayans were a few hours off...


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

It's heavy rain and high winds here in CT this morning. A little unusual but not he end of the world.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

Well it's 12/21/2012 and we're still here. Are we supposed to wait til midnight for the end of the world?


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

Just another day.

gamblin, drinking, fooling with wild women, then I will waste the rest of it


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Shotlady! Just for you! Doom aint always a bad thing!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lol. thats funny i have the meanest cat ever. i dont get it. cause im super nice. this is funny!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


>


Shotlady:

That is the funniest cat picture I have ever seen on the Internet!!

Absolutely hilarious!! I laughed so hard my wife came over to see what I was laughing at, and she started laughing, too! We're rolling over here!! Too funny!!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive got two rescue's and got them from a local park 5 years ago....Brung them home to my wife and said I'm keeping them...she said...no we are taking them to the pound in the morning! Well it was a few days before Christmas and I told her she had to take em and hang around untill they put the kittens asleep (They were both brother and sister...6 weeks old) She looked at em and started crying....I knew they were staying then!

The male was an average kitten....the female decided I was daddy and slept on my arm for her first 6 months LOL....She's rotten as hell and gets away with everything now....She knows she's in charge! She still lays on my shoulder and sleeps several times daily!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Egyptians worshipped cats and imposed the death penalty for anybody who killed one. They knew they needed plenty of mogs to suppress the rats and mice that were trying to infiltrate their grain stores. 
Even today I think every farm in the world has got at least a couple of cats for the same reason.
My old flat was overun by mice because I never had a cat, they gnawed the electric wiring (fire risk) and left droppings in my cuboards (health risk), but the final straw was when I was asleep in bed face down and one got in with me and began scratching out a nest in the small of my back!
Cats rock..


----------

